# Teaching an Autistic Child Music



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, this is an unusual one...

A neighbor is researching ways to teach her autistic son music theory and sight singing and has been advised (in her case) to find a very simplified system. He likes numbers ... a lot! ... so I was wondering if a number system might be best.

So , let's say she teaches him scale degrees that translate to all keys equally. He must be able to use this exclusively and extensively, in case he doesn't grasp the concept of chord roots, etc.

So, could someone even without autistism develop a pretty good knowledge of tonal music from scales degrees? 

For instance, if C = 1, then why couldn't someone just think of a C major chord as 1 3 5, a G major chord as 5 7 2, or an F major chord as 4 6 1, and so on? 

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If an autistic child likes numbers, he/she may well be quite good with them and interested in a numeric approach. Autism comes in a lot of favors, and I don't think generalizations are helpful. I have a nephew who is pretty severely autistic but certainly not number-challenged!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be far better to use the chromatic scale, 1-12, rather than the diatonic, unless you're referring to roots only.

Otherwise, even a simple V of V would be impossible to render precisely. If F is 4, what is F#?

Chromatic solfege does exist. Replacing it with a number system might make the patterns easier for this child to recognize. On the other hand, if you attempt to make the system simpler early on by making it strictly diatonic, that just makes anything else more difficult, because all of a sudden the patterns don't apply anymore.


----------



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes sorry, with sharps and flats, so F# = #4th or b5th depending on the melody or chord note. Thanks


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

teach the child, not the label


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Special education is for the atypical student. Unless you have some handle on psychology, far beyond a Psych 101 course, and that the exceptional psychology, I would consult with a specialist who knows best how to deal with and teach those who are autistic. 

I would not even fully trust a parent who thinks they know their autistic child when it comes to a highly specialized format of teaching, and I would think that parent would almost reflexively consult with those who have already helped them learn about autism and their child with specific questions as per teaching music.

As much as any number of people would with the best of intentions like to help, I would send that parent directly back to the specialists for advice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> teach the child, not the label


Yes. Very true. Each child is different.


----------

